# Pimp my tank!!!!



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I am upgrading from a 5.5 gallon to a 20 tall. I am super stoked! All I have is the tank right now because I got it for free (killer tank though, nice condition, etc. etc.). I will need a hood (maybe, maybe not), definitely a filter, light setup, and perhaps a CO2 system...because as of now I am running DIY on the 5.5 gallon. I have a 50w heater for my old tank that can supposedly heat a 20 gallon. Should I just transfer the 50w to my new 20 gal or get a new heater? I am hoping to eventually turn my 5.5 gallon into either a quarantine tank or a breeding tank. MY QUESTION TO YOU ALL IS THIS:

If you just got a new 20 tall tank....how would you set it up...with money not being too much of an issue???? This includes how much lighting...everything (thinking medium high, to high light possibly). This tank I am going to have for a while so let it rip!! (brand names and prices would be nice too)

I am hoping to setup the tank in late August, once I have purchased all of the materials, and planned out my scape design.

I am planning on keeping shrimp and a few tetras...with plants being the primary objective.

Thanks so much for any information you can give! I can't wait to hear what everyone has to say on this subject...wow they should make a TV show outta this.

Cheers,

Sean


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

RexGriggs co2 regulator
beerbeverage tank
Coralife double compact flourescent fixture
ADA substrate system


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

Any more?!? Any more?!? that was definitely a good suggestion..what wattage were you thinking??? Cant wait to hear everyone's response.

~sean


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

eklikewhoa said:


> RexGriggs co2 regulator
> beerbeverage tank
> Coralife double compact flourescent fixture
> ADA substrate system


^good start... though I'd also consider AH supply for a retro fit kit and either a home-built or bought canopy. I'd probably go w/ 55W, or go w/ a 40W T5 & Tek reflector.

ADA substrate is good, but pricey. I think Eco Complete is cheaper, also good. Both of these options addume that you are interested in a non-renewable nutrient base in your substrate (when it "dries up" in 2-3 years, you'll find instability in your tank requiring a gradual substrate swap-out or an increase in your dosing levels).

You might also consider pool finter sand, fluorite, 3M Quartz or any of numerous other "inert" substrates.

My first thought at the notion of a planted 20 is a combo of shrimp and microrasbora (maybe up to Harlequin size), and a few Otos once things are well established.

For a filter, I'd go Eheim 2213 or the Via Aqua that matches its flow rate and DIY CO2.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

For lighting I would get one or two of these

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...4/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight24

T5 last longer and penetrate deeper (at least the HO's do)
I also love the color combo these provide.

these are very low profile, so if you have a rimless, or open top tank, you barely know they are there.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Pressurized CO2; AHS lighting kit, especially if the 55W will fit it, and you can then go with the 9235K bulb; flourite substrate (or ADA if $'s no object); Rena XP1 filter; Hydor in line heater.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

The first thing to decide is your budget!


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

lights budget ~ <$100
substrate ~30
filter~$50-100
CO2??? - dont really know
hood-if necessary (dont really know if the lights will act like a hood)
heater- $30-50


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

The XP1 filter is OK, I hate Rena's intake and return pieces, cheap plastic POS's if you ask me.
If you get some lily pipes, then it is an ok filter, however I just replaced an XP1 with a Fluval 105, I like their intake - outakes, the way they suction to both sides of the glass. I have to say that, it didn't look possible, but the Fluval 105 held over twice the media the XP1 did, but the flow from the fluval is less, so it is a toss up.
Of course the Rena is cheaper then the Fluval, but on e-bay, you should be able to find a Fluval 104/105 or 204/205 for about $40 to $60.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh yeah - heater... Hydors - good idea, good quality, somewhat expensive. Cheaper in-tank alternative: Visitherm Stealth series. Very reliable.

Lots of suggestions, really no "wrong" way to go from what I'm reading so far.


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

thanks for the info guys. if anyone has any more tips post them on here or hit me up with a PM. I really appreciate it.

Sean


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi lowfi

Should you decide to go with any one of the AHSupply 55w kits or any 55w/65w PC fixture that uses straight pin bulbs; here's two places that have great prices on the very good 55w 9325K bulbs that Bert H mentioned:
http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/nw012104/55WAQUARIUMBULB.htm
http://lightbulbsdirect.com/Merchan...=PROD&Store_Code=001&Product_Code=F55BX-AR-FS

Also, if you need a glass top, get an All-Glass Twin-Tube Versa-Top. The glass is thicker than the regular one and the back part is longer and the rear part is shorter to accommodate fixtures ~ 6½" wide. 
_CD-930975 24" Twin Tube 15 gallon / 20H 23-3/16" x 3" front panel, 6-1/2" back panel._ 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produ...ll&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&N=2004&Nty=1


----------

